# Oral Sex ~ The Michael Douglas Announcement: Will It Effect Your Future?



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Michael Douglas recently announced that he contracted throat cancer from a certain virus, through his rampant involvement in the performance of cunnilingus.

The medical community is now saying that it is all entirely possible and has been advocating moderation, dental dams, et. al. to stem the tide.

How will this effect your sex life?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

If I haven't gotten it by now, I never will.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

At my stage in life, it's tough to teach an old dog new ways of doing things, especially when the norm has been working as well as it has! *Status quo, here!*


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Missing the option in the poll of; don't do it very often so no worries about changing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Missing the option in the poll of; *don't do it very often so no worries about changing*.


*Good point!*


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

It was the HPV virus. It is the same one that causes cervical cancer in women. My 20 year old son was just vaccinated against HPV. They usually give the vaccine to teenage girls but they are starting to give it to boys now as well. Especially if they are sexually active. I think he could have very well gotten the cancer this way but how can they prove it? 

Women usually only get tested for the virus if they have an abnormal pap smear. I was actually tested a few years ago for that very reason. Negative, but that may be because I have been in a monogamous relationship for the past 23 years. I think its a different case in promiscuous individuals who do not use protection.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe his experience is pretty much meaningless for a couple in a long term, monogamous relationship


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> so does this mean Catherine Zeta Jones has vaginal warts?


I was thinking the exact thing!!!

And who announces this type of thing anyway?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> so does this mean Catherine Zeta Jones has vaginal warts?


Not at all. There are something like a 100 strains of HPV. Of the ones that can be contracted by humans, a very few strains cause warts. Another 2-3 strains cause (cervical) cancer. By and large HPV is like any other virus we contract. It comes, our body deploys antibodies and white blood cells and whatnot and it goes away.

While the HPV vaccine has been approved for use by young men, as I recall, there is still no test for HPV for men. The only test is for women via cell sample, typically during annual PAP smears. The safe sex recommendations regarding barrier protection during oral sex have been around since the early days of HIV/AIDS though.

In the article that I read, doctors did not discount the possibility that Michael Douglas could have contracted throat cancer via HPV, however they also pointed out that he was a longtime smoker and drinker, which are the top two causes of throat cancer.

So sure, the public service aspect of STD transmission is never too bad a thing, my first impression though is that it was a handily timed announcement to bolster his heterosexual prowess after the publicity of him playing Liberace. I mean really--he announces that now after being cancer free for years at this point?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> my first impression though is that it was a handily timed announcement to bolster his heterosexual prowess after the publicity of him playing Liberace. I mean really--he announces that now after being cancer free for years at this point?


That was my wife's first reaction, well not exactly worded the same, TAM would put in a lot of *'s.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm fairly sure he's had to retract it and/or deny it now


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> Michael Douglas recently announced that he contracted throat cancer from a certain virus, through his rampant involvement in the performance of fellatio.


fixed that for you


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Not worried at all. Each of us has only had each other as a sex partner so that takes all worries of disease out of the picture.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

It's rare that I perform oral sex on my wife so this is a non-issue for us.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> fixed that for you


You're scaring the women now, Mach!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

So does this mean he won't go down on Catherine any more? That's what inquiring minds really want to know.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

**** it, if I already got throat cancer from Catherine Zeta Jones, I can't get it twice now can I? Buffet time on her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I just wanted to say thank god there have been no votes that it would change oral sex for your women. Bless you boys!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

:scratchhead: It couldn't have anything to do with a lifetime of smoking ...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You don't have to have intercourse to get HPV.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Michael Douglas did not blame oral sex for throat cancer, says rep | Toronto Star

It seems that he might have been misquoted.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I think Catherine might be pretty P***ED with Michael for saying such a dumb thing as this.

Whatever, it doesn't make any difference to me. I believe in being healthy and all, but I *am* going to die of something - and I am not going to rule out something which I and my partner enjoy just because Michael Douglas fancies himself a doctor....


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> :scratchhead: It couldn't have anything to do with a lifetime of smoking ...


Exactly!!! I thought the same thing.


----------



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

COGypsy said:


> Not at all. There are something like a 100 strains of HPV.


If there are 100 strains and maybe more undiscovered, how can a vaccine matter at this point?


----------



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> So does this mean he won't go down on Catherine any more? That's what inquiring minds really want to know.


I assumed he was not getting ANY sex until this; 



> We all know the story by now — Michael Douglas revealed this week that he thinks he got throat cancer by performing oral sex on a woman, and his camp came out *denying it.*
> 
> Read more: LINK


Now I'm sure he will have to due this EVERY time b4 he can get any... After-all CZJ (wife) is bat~4$$ CRAZY! :rofl:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> You're scaring the women now, Mach!


The odds of transfer by fellatio are much higher than cunnilingus, and the man IS an actor. Just stating the facts.

BTW, a very large number of women I have known in my own age cohort down to 20 years younger have had to be treated for cervical dysplaysia  courtesy of HPV. Just a little more fallout from a multitude of sex partners from 1970 onward. The Sexual Revolution: the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

wanttofix said:


> If there are 100 strains and maybe more undiscovered, how can a vaccine matter at this point?


Because the vaccine only works against the strains identified as causing cancer, possibly the one(s) causing warts, I don't recall specifically. But it doesn't have any guaranteed effectiveness against the strains that just come and go. I admit, the vaccine came about after I was too old to get it, so I don't have as much knowledge about it. I recently had a procedure to remove aggressive high grade pre-cancer cells from my cervix, so you could say I've had a crash course in all of this in the last several months.


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> so does this mean Catherine Zeta Jones has vaginal warts?


No actually it does not. For many different reasons. One, its just like the herpes virus. Once you contract it, it's there for life. It may get suppressed by the immune system, or not. 

Second, there are many different strains of HPV virus. Only a few cause cancer. Generally the ones that cause cancer are NOT the strains that cause warts.

So it could have been ANY one of his sexual partners in his life. He could have given it to HER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

LoriC said:


> Exactly!!! I thought the same thing.


Smoking is a co-factor in HPV. It inhibits the body's immune response somehow, and also helps integrate the virus into the cells.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> The odds of transfer by fellatio are much higher than cunnilingus, and the man IS an actor. Just stating the facts.
> 
> BTW, a very large number of women I have known in my own age cohort down to 20 years younger have had to be treated for cervical dysplaysia  courtesy of HPV. Just a little more fallout from a multitude of sex partners from 1970 onward. The Sexual Revolution: the gift that keeps on giving.


Doesn't matter how many sexual partners any one has had. One is enough. Sorry.

The prevalence of the virus.(upwards of 80 % of sexually active people) ensures that you can get it almost anywhere and from one sole contact who has had sex with at least one other person. 

The fact that you blame that on the women is telling of your knowledge. She could have been absolutely virginal, but if she has sex with one man who has had sex with someone else, she's at risk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

wanttofix said:


> If there are 100 strains and maybe more undiscovered, how can a vaccine matter at this point?


They have identified the worst of the strains and vaccinate against those. I think it's on the other of 9 strains that the vaccine is for.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Not worried at all. Each of us has only had each other as a sex partner so that takes all worries of disease out of the picture.


Us too. During our fist OBGYN visit with this pregnancy, the doc did comment about that being rather rare now as we were going over history.

She still wanted to do a STD test "because she always wants to do them." OK, knock yourself out, it's coming back clean.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> I believe his experience is pretty much meaningless for a couple in a long term, monogamous relationship


Not if HPV was contracted before the current relationship. It can take a while for the cancer to develop.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> You don't have to have intercourse to get HPV.


true, but it is still classified as an STD

http://www.cdc.gov/std/hpv/stdfact-hpv.htm


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.sbinfecto.org.br/pec/lib... with Prevalent Oral HPV Infection.pdf&temp=0

You can also get it from like - deep throat kissing with multiple partners too. Which - you can also get mono - something else that has no cure. So - I'm not sure the reminder people should get here is about stopping oral sex, but about the reminder that having a bit more caution and selectivity even about making out might be in order.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Not if HPV was contracted before the current relationship. It can take a while for the cancer to develop.


That's a fair point, but one would suppose that in a long term relationship (Say 25 years+) you've already been thoroughly exposed if your partner is carrying the virus. Would behavioral modification make any difference at that point? I don't know, but would be interested in finding out


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

TeaLeaves4 said:


> Doesn't matter how many sexual partners any one has had. One is enough. Sorry.


It doesn't matter how many times you let the muj shoot at you, one headshot is all it takes to kill you. However, I'm much less likely to have them shooting at me if I'm in Texas and not in Afghanistan. Same principle applies.



TeaLeaves4 said:


> The prevalence of the virus.(upwards of 80 % of sexually active people) ensures that you can get it almost anywhere and from one sole contact who has had sex with at least one other person.


My point exactly. 



TeaLeaves4 said:


> The fact that you blame that on the women is telling of your knowledge. She could have been absolutely virginal, but if she has sex with one man who has had sex with someone else, she's at risk.


Is she's had sex with one man, that doesn't quite measure up to virginal, now does it? Thanks for complimenting my knowledge, yes it's broad and deep. Kind of like long and thick, if you prefer.


----------

